# Recommendations for Tragic Overture



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

The only one I'm familiar with is Bernstein's. Suggestions?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Misunderstood O.P. question, sorry.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Bohm/Vienna is very nice.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Abbado with BPO is excellent. It comes with the 3rd symphony, also an excellent performance.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sol Invictus said:


> ....Suggestions?


Great piece, not played often enough - my favorites - both completely top-notch

Toscanini/NBC 11/53
Reiner/Chicago 12/57

for me. these are the clear favorites....wouldn't want to be without either....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Two of the greatest Brahms interpreters are Otto Klemperer and Bruno Walter. Either one or both for the Tragic Overture. Sounds like an overture for my life.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Klemperer and the Philharmonia sound pretty great. Listening now. Comparing Harnoncourt and the BP; this recording is slightly thinner and not quite as passionate as the Klemperer.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux/London Symphony Orchestra

There's honestly lots of good ones. Jochum, Reiner, Szell, Sanderling all come to mind as well but I would get Klemperer's Brahms box set which is very inexpensive and/or Walter's Brahms box set which is also very cheap. Both are fantastic and give you wonderful contrasting viewpoints of Brahms.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I really like Toscanini's 1937 performance with the BBC Symphony Orchestra although the sound reflects the recording date.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Alceo Galliera and the Philharmonia on EMI. Despite being a Brahms fan I took longer to get into this piece than I did with quite a few other orchestral works of his, but that performance got me well and truly into it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> Great piece, not played often enough - my favorites - both completely top-notch
> 
> Toscanini/NBC 11/53
> Reiner/Chicago 12/57
> ...


You beat me to the punch----the Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony performance!


----------

